# Getting closer...



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

https://www.usaid.gov/powerafrica


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Closer to what?


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

What? I don't understand.

All I have to say is this is great for the people. But the real problem is much deeper. We associate economic prosperity and quality of life with services like electricity, and internet (Project Isizwe: Free Wi-Fi For Africa). We see how those things have improved our lives, and wish to share them with others. A noble cause, but flawed execution.
It is not electricity that builds society, improves lives, and raises any individual or people out of poverty. Quite the opposite. Electricity and other increases in standard of living emerge from within society to satisfy the demand of a growing industry and a prosperous economy. This project is aimed at covering up a symptom of poverty, but ultimately does nothing to improve the system that keeps over a billion people in extreme poverty.

We see compassionate and well meaning efforts to bring modern day technology to the third world. But what they really need is long term stability and the elimination of the corruption. These two things prevent REAL investment into Africa, and keep them on the sidelines of international trade.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

3rd world will get what the banks can profit from by allowing them to have it. End of story.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The Chinese seem to be making some large investments into Africa.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

More of my tax dollars going to help craphole countries occupied by people who do not want my help but run by people who are willing to defraud my country of my tax dollars.
1% of $4 Trillion dollars? Build a wall and send the balance back to the taxpayers.
https://www.usaid.gov/who-we-are


----------

